# Accessory tendon, ankle



## ebarnett (Oct 30, 2008)

What would be the correct code for removal of accessory tendon and muscle in the ankle?  I'm looking at 27675 but it doesn't seem to be the correct one.  Here's the main documentation:
  Dissection was carried down via sharp & blunt dissection. All bleeding vessels noted along the way were controlled via bovie cautery except for one large venous structure, which was freed up, clamped, cut, bovied and then tied with 2-0vicryl sutrue.  At the level of the peroneal retinaculum, an incision was created in the same fashion as the skin incision. It was deepened out to the peroneal tendons. The peroneus brevis tendon was sitting out of its fibular groove & the peroneaus longus tendon was mildly subluxed as well. It was noted that the peroneus longus & brevis tendons appeared normal w/o any signs of tearing or hypertrophy. The peroneus brevis tendon was mildly flat, but not torn. Under the peroneus brevis tendon was an accessory tendon. It appeared to insert into the calcaneus. It was followed down to the calcaneus, released off its bony attachement, followed more proximally. An accessory muscle was located w/the accessory tendon. The accessory muscle was primarily located within the fibular groove & causing subluxation of the peroneal tendons. The accessory tendon & muscle were removed proximal to the fibular groove. Pt did not require repair of any of the peroneal tendons. The peroneal retinaculum was repaired w/2-0 vicryl suture in simple interrupted fashoin. Deep closure performed....etc

Thanks for your help,
Elaine


----------



## mbort (Oct 30, 2008)

unfortunately I believe you are stuck with an unlisted procedure code


----------



## ebarnett (Oct 30, 2008)

*accessory tendon, ankle*

That's what I was afraid of.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Thath041 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Acessory peroneus quartus*

what about price comparison?


----------

